# S&w-40-gve



## Tripp Doogan (Mar 9, 2008)

Brand new, paid close to $400 for it.
It feels very comfortable, slide's great, holds 14+1, came with 2 mags and a $50 rebate and 2 extra mags with the rebate. I couldnt pass up the deal. I've read good reviews about this gun, unfortunately I havent been out to shoot yet.

Anyone have one? Shot it?


----------



## Dsig1 (Dec 23, 2007)

I have a S&W .40 VE. I love it. Check out posts and pictures under a thread called "Sigma owners step in".


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

I have one and hated the 11lb trigger pull on it at frist. But that's down to about 7 or 8lbs now. One thing about it is has never failed to fire or eject since I have had it. It's a little bit different style of shooting than I was used to. I can keep it in a pie plate at 30' and that's good enough for me.:smt033


----------



## JRI (Mar 3, 2008)

I have both the 9VE and 40VE and love them both,very good quality firearms with an excellent price and rebate!

Now if they would come out with a .45ACP and a 10mm Sigma,they would make great companions for my Colt 1911 and S&W 610 6.5" revolver!


----------



## Tripp Doogan (Mar 9, 2008)

JRI said:


> I have both the 9VE and 40VE and love them both,very good quality firearms with an excellent price and rebate!


I might look into the "9VE" too. I was aiming at buying a 45, but the ones I saw were too high in price, and this 40 cal VE was looking real inticing (then the salesman told me about the rebate, and that sealed the deal).

Still wantin' a 45, but I'm happy with my S&W 40.


----------



## JRI (Mar 3, 2008)

Tripp Doogan said:


> I might look into the "9VE" too. I was aiming at buying a 45, but the ones I saw were too high in price, and this 40 cal VE was looking real inticing (then the salesman told me about the rebate, and that sealed the deal).
> 
> Still wantin' a 45, but I'm happy with my S&W 40.


The 45 is an excellent cartridge indeed! I have shot many thousands of rounds of it and thoroughly enjoy it.

I have found myself shooting my 9VE alot more,recently, than my 45 mainly because it a cheaper for me to handload for..I get 1000 9mm bullets for about the same price as 500 45 bullets. The 40 caliber bullets are somewhere in the middle of that price range.

I highly recommend that you buy a 9VE because I believe you will enjoy shooting it as much as your 40VE.

I managed to get to the range this morning and put some rounds thru my 40VE and found that it shoots as good as my 9VE,but with a little more recoil and muzzle lift. I heard somewhere that the low price and rebates will come to an end in April.:smt076


----------

